# What happened to the server?



## playallday (Jan 6, 2011)

The site went down for over 8 hours, is there any reason it went down?

Seems like everything works for now...


----------



## Snailface (Jan 6, 2011)

Was it DDoS? Not trying to start rumors . . .

Edit: Whatever it was, I'm glad we have our home back!


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 6, 2011)

Costello backed me up when I said the tables could have fucked up.

Well he said that he needed to fix the tables. That's kinda backing me up.


----------



## Costello (Jan 6, 2011)

don't post random messages here unless you actually have a clue what happened.
I'll trash posts and warn people who think they're in the EOF

went to sleep yesterday night and when i got up this morning, t'was down.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad to see it back up tho I was missing my daily stop by this site


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 6, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> don't post random messages here unless you actually have a clue what happened.
> I'll trash posts and warn people who think they're in the EOF
> 
> went to sleep yesterday night and when i got up this morning, t'was down.



You DID say that you would have to fix the tables.

Right after I said that there might be a problem with the tables.

Meh, fuck it.

Anyway, glad to see the server's back up.


----------



## Costello (Jan 6, 2011)

I wasn't talking to you, I was just posting a prevention message for people who have nothing to say but like to post anyway
when i got up the sql server was crashed and kept saying "too many connections" thats all I know.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 6, 2011)

So this is how its going to be when the official Nintendo 3DS comes out with gameplay footage :rolf:


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 6, 2011)

Has anyone figured out what caused the crash?

The error message was that the max active connections limit had been reached, but that's obviously not the case.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, I guess now the server's up and running.

Good to be back home.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jan 6, 2011)

my home is back up glad to see it.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 6, 2011)

Am I the only one who vaguely remembered seeing IP.Board v2.3 in the footer before the crash?

EDIT: Not just v2?


----------



## monkat (Jan 6, 2011)

Server Error 2031: Monkat_Nipple_Overload


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 6, 2011)

When I got up, I was like, time to go on the 'temp, noticed it was off and I was like wtf...glad to see that it's back on now.


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Jan 6, 2011)

home sweet effin home...dont ever do that to me again gbatemp....EVER


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 6, 2011)

thought i was going to miss some good news, but no new news today 

good to see its back online


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 6, 2011)

I just got on about 20 minutes ago and the server was down. It said something about an IPS error. Other than that I don't know, maybe my problem was completely different, maybe it was the same problem. All I know is I couldn't connect about 20 minutes ago, forcing me to become bored surfing the net elsewhere.


----------



## Coto (Jan 6, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Has anyone figured out what caused the crash?
> 
> The error message was that the max active connections limit had been reached, but that's obviously not the case.



No, in fact such error messages occur when you don´t have any_ room, universe_ to "login" your user/compare any index web-file referrer to URL http://gbatemp.net, this case was, mostly because :

GBATemp BD/escential scripts under maintenance (taken down, doing nothing).

At least that´s what I can think of.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 6, 2011)

Missed my home, was on it for an hour, it died, and it was on when I tried again almost 7hrs later.

Great to have my home back, GBATemp will be missed if anything happens to it.

LONG LIVE GBATEMP!!!


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 6, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> I just got on about 20 minutes ago and the server was down. It said something about an IPS error. Other than that I don't know, maybe my problem was completely different, maybe it was the same problem. All I know is I couldn't connect about 20 minutes ago, forcing me to become bored surfing the net elsewhere.


Na, wasn't just you, I had the IPS error and so did Costy, so I'm just assuming everyone did as it was server based although that's all I know.


----------



## playallday (Jan 6, 2011)

The site went down for over 8 hours, is there any reason it went down?

Seems like everything works for now...


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 6, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, (well not good but you know what I mean...) at least my problem wasn't unrelated or Costello would have even more work to do...


----------



## remixer (Jan 6, 2011)

couldn't be all the kiddies gettin excited about the new pokemon vid .. too many people looking and crashing the server ??


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jan 6, 2011)

i will repeat i am glad it is back up

i was clicking the refresh button for an hour hoping it was back.  i clicker refresh 5 minutes ago just for shits and giggle and it was finally back


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 6, 2011)

I got the IPS error too. Glad it wasn't permanent. I'm now scared for the US Release of Pokemon and the 3DS release.


----------



## al5911 (Jan 6, 2011)

Gesssshhh, it almost give me a panic attack!!

For me, surfing the net means 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  to visit GBATemp at least thrice a day


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 6, 2011)

guys I just tried to jump to the homepage and the http://gbatemp.net/i-home page failed. Something is going wrong in the server even now.
EDIT: have tried this multiple times, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 6, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> guys I just tried to jump to the homepage and the http://gbatemp.net/i-home page failed. Something is going wrong in the server even now.
> EDIT: have tried this multiple times, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt.



Works fine for me.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 6, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> guys I just tried to jump to the homepage and the http://gbatemp.net/i-home page failed. Something is going wrong in the server even now.
> EDIT: have tried this multiple times, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt.


Seems to work every time for me, tried 7 times, worked 7 times...


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 6, 2011)

I think that's just you. I can get onto the forum page fine. Got 10 / 10 in my tests. Is anyone else afraid for Pokemon's release?


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, the i-home is just you.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 6, 2011)

Good to have the 'Temp back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't let this happen ever again!


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 6, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> I think that's just you. I can get onto the forum page fine. Got 10 / 10 in my tests. Is anyone else afraid for Pokemon's release?


It's going to be crazy, but if you're worried, just get in here: The EOF bunker

There will be loads of "where can i download this romz"


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 6, 2011)

I was afraid the government was about to wrestle ya down, Mr. 'Temp...

Please don't leave me!

Thanks for bringing it back up Costello, all your users should give you a hug at this moment.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Jan 6, 2011)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> I was afraid the government was about to wrestle ya down, Mr. 'Temp...
> 
> Please don't leave me!
> 
> Thanks for bringing it back up Costello, all your users should give you a hug at this moment.



My first thought I had when I tried to come to site this morning was _*they*_ got to em?


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thing crash sometimes.  This just seems like a great time to thank Costello, and everyone behind the scenes who keep us running day in and out!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 6, 2011)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> I was afraid the government was about to wrestle ya down, Mr. 'Temp...



That's why we do our best to keep this place as legal as possible;
So you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> jceggbert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was gonna say, I thought this place was pretty freaking legal.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 6, 2011)

Great to see 'Temp back up. Was a bit worried while it was down...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 6, 2011)

servers do crash now and than you know


----------



## KingAsix (Jan 6, 2011)

Good thing I was at work while the Temp was down or I might have had a hissy fit....Though the site was down for about 10 minutes when I got on my computer. I thought it was just a quick crash of the server...No idea it lasted so long.


----------



## playallday (Jan 6, 2011)

The site went down for over 8 hours, is there any reason it went down?

Seems like everything works for now...


----------



## mameks (Jan 6, 2011)

I was a very happy shlong when the site came back up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Huzzah for the backup site


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 6, 2011)

Ill tell you what REALLY happend that fatefull night.

When I arrived at the scene there was smoke and the smell of gunpowder in the air, screams filled the sky

I saw raulpica sitting in one of the trenched clutching his gun looking franticly around himself and ran towards him
"WHATS GOING ON!!!!" I yelled and then i saw.. next to him was another Temper, everything below his waist was gone and he was screaming. 
I puked.

raulpica grabbed me by the shoulders and slapped my face
"Snap out of it son, YOURE NOT USE TO US LIKE THIS SO STRAIGHTEN UP"
This brought me back and i squated next to him "So whats going on?"
"Theyre attacking our base... those bastards are getting right in HQ!"

Then we saw ProtoKun7 run towards us, he waved "Guys! Whats happen..." before he could finish his sentence he got shot in the head
"NOOOO~~~" now it was raulpica who lost the plot and as he held ProtoKun7's head he didnt notice the gaping hole in the back of his skull from the exitwound
"RAUL! Come on man! You know theres nothing we can do now, we'll make those bastards pay for what they did but in order to do that we acnt lose our heads!"

He snapped up and looked at me "Lets get a nice fragcount.." and he grinned a sadistic one

We crawled through the trenches and saw Urza sitting there yelling orders to whomever listened (which werent very many) and we crawled towards him
"Sit rep Urza?" raulpica asked bluntly
"Sir, we have 2 enemy squads to the east and a platoon incoming from the south, theyre trying to flank us sir. We also got word on the radio theyre bringing in tanks. Are our reinforcments coming yet?"
"Damn, Costello wont be here for a while with our reinforcements but hes on the way, untill then we have to hold the line soldier!"

Then we saw a welcoming sights, General p1ngpong came towards us "Lets get to business men! EVERYONE OVER HERE NOAW!!!"
When what was left of the tempers gathered around p1ngpong he explained the plan

"The enemy is coming from the east and the south and are trying to outflank us, but we have something they dont have...1337 skillzzz
raulpica, GundamXXX and Urza. you 3 take a squad and outflank the outflankers. Xcalibur you take a diversion squad and make sure those guys are NOT attacked otherwise we will lose the line. Everyone got that? I will take the EOFtempers and attack them head on. We will show them our randomness and they shall fear it. Everyone ready?"
We all nodded our heads
"Ok good... then lets go"

As we rushed through the brush we could hear the echoing voice of p1ngpong "SOLDIERS! FOR THE TEEEEEEEEEEEMP!!!!!!!!"
Rattling of gunfire.
Bangs of mortars.
Screams of agony.

I turned my head and wanted to go back "DONT BE AN IDIOT! They sacrifeced themselves so we can do this! Now lets go!" Urza yelled

We pushed through the treeline and around barbed wire fences.

Then out of nowhere bullets rained upon us like a hailstorm of lead

I saw shaunj66 drop dead beside me after firing a spray towards the muzzle flashes

I didnt feel it untill 40seconds later, a warm glow eminating from my chest. I was hit and going down

"Urza! Give me your grenades, Im going out with a bang!" Urza looked up and saw I was shot
"Youre an idiot, but a good one at that... salute"

As I ran towards the enemy screaming I pulled the pins and smiled. I threw them in their foxholes and saw them explode, limbs around me and a mist of blood clouded my vision.

As I dropped down in the mud I heard choppers in the distance "Costello... you made it thank god.. our sacrifices werent for nothing."



_
All events described are based on true events. Names may have been changed for privacy reasons
Copyright to GundamXXX_


----------



## Arras (Jan 6, 2011)

Am I the only one who only could get 502 errors straight before the site went down? (ie even I-home gave me a 502) Actually, I've seen 502 errors more often on here whenever I tried to visit the last page of a popular topic, but never something like this...


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 6, 2011)

i heard it was attacked by aliens,good thing i went out today and when i came back it was back again


----------



## mameks (Jan 6, 2011)

Arras said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who only could get 502 errors straight before the site went down? (ie even I-home gave me a 502) Actually, I've seen 502 errors more often on here whenever I tried to visit the last page of a popular topic, but never something like this...


Yeah, happened to me as well...shoutbox 502'd on me


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd remember getting shot like that.
Besides, if I was shot, I may have probably regenerated.

Nontheless, good to see it's back up. I was going to let people know I watched Tron last night if it was running, but instead had to wait for it to return, so I took the time to read cached threads I never got around to finishing.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay, it looks like all the serious conversation of this matter is over.


----------

